# Has anybody heard from Cody Killgore?



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2017)

I set up to make a trade almost a year ago. I am not worried about the trade so much as the last time I heard from him he mentioned some medical issues. I'm not about to get upset about a box of wood but since I have not heard from him again I'm concerned. @Cody Killgore


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2017)

I was wondering the same


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2017)

Hasn't been here since October. I do hope he is ok.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

There is some contact info on www.killgoreforge.com if someone wanted to reach out but can't tell when it was updated last....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2017)

I sent him a text, hope to get a response.
I do hope he is ok.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent him a text.got a text from him. He's doing better now. Had to take a break

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Sent him a text.got a text from him. He's doing better now. Had to take a break


 Damn misiisisiisiispiaaanss are always broken.... ............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn misiisisiisiispiaaanss are always broken.... ............


He lives in louisiana you yankee

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2017)

I also heard back from him, he was ill but getting better, he hopes to get back to his craft soon and show us his awesome knives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you. I wish him the best! Glad to hear he is on the way to recovery. What an awesome craftsman.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I sent him a text, hope to get a response.
> I do hope he is ok.





Tclem said:


> Sent him a text.got a text from him. He's doing better now. Had to take a break



He replied to me too. 

Anyone else we should bombard with texts? Lol...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> He replied to me too.
> 
> Anyone else we should bombard with texts? Lol...


Henry would be a good one to bother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2017)

He needs to disappear for while first.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2017)

@Mike1950 could be fun... If he's like most old farts, he doesn't text, and he'll just sit there and cuss, and grumble about it. Not to mention it's like 4 am out there right now!

Typically when my father realizes he has texts, they're 2-3 months old! He still cusses at them!! He's used the same analog cell phone for over 10 years. Has had to order batteries for it from China the last three times he needed one, cell phone store keeps telling him they don't make those anymore. Ordered 2 batteries last time he needed one; couldn't remember what he did with the second one when he needed it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> @Mike1950 could be fun... If he's like most old farts, he doesn't text, and he'll just sit there and cuss, and grumble about it. Not to mention it's like 4 am out there right now!
> 
> Typically when my father realizes he has texts, they're 2-3 months old! He still cusses at them!! He's used the same analog cell phone for over 10 years. Has had to order batteries for it from China the last three times he needed one, cell phone store keeps telling him they don't make those anymore. Ordered 2 batteries last time he needed one; couldn't remember what he did with the second one when he needed it!!



My Dad is the same way Rocky. Has an old flip phone, won't change. He'll tell you he doesn't text and he's not on ButtBook!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep! Probably has the same one!! - "I don't use my phone for nothing but making phone calls. I don't need no damn 'Smart' phone!"

Loosely translated... I'm too old, and easily confused by technology, to try be bothered with learning how to use it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> @Mike1950 could be fun... If he's like most old farts, he doesn't text, and he'll just sit there and cuss, and grumble about it. Not to mention it's like 4 am out there right now!
> 
> Typically when my father realizes he has texts, they're 2-3 months old! He still cusses at them!! He's used the same analog cell phone for over 10 years. Has had to order batteries for it from China the last three times he needed one, cell phone store keeps telling him they don't make those anymore. Ordered 2 batteries last time he needed one; couldn't remember what he did with the second one when he needed it!!



WHAT!!!!! You whoppersnappers........ Dern Young uns always Pikin on the 
I would not text for a long time but daughter got job at old faithful. Service is very bad there text work. and I needed new phone- saw handwriting on wall when they only had 1 flip. Galaxy 7 now- takes better pictures then anything I have if I can get it focused and still. Buttttt still cannot load from camera to here..........


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!! You whoppersnappers........ Dern Young uns always Pikin on the
> I would not text for a long time but daughter got job at old faithful. Service is very bad there text work. and I needed new phone- saw handwriting on wall when they only had 1 flip. Galaxy 7 now- takes better pictures then anything I have if I can get it focused and still. Buttttt still cannot load from camera to here..........



I don't understand the problem loading from your phone. I have a Galaxy also. Take the picture, go to WB, click "upload a File" and the screen will give you choices. Pick gallery and then click the picture you want to upload.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn that was easy. I take back one or 2 bad things i said about the greek texican....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 121109



I guess that saying isn't true, you can teach an  new tricks!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

@Mike1950 

When you click upload a file, there's an option called "take a picture ". Click on that, snap a pic and it uploads directly from there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950
> 
> When you click upload a file, there's an option called "take a picture ". Click on that, snap a pic and it uploads directly from there.


do not find that one


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> do not find that one



It actually says camera. Here's what mine looks like.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 121109



http://i.Rule #2/sEJcP6D.gif

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> It actually says camera. Here's what mine looks like.
> 
> View attachment 121110



I get a different screen


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe yours doesn't have the camera option. Mine isn't a 7.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> Maybe yours doesn't have the camera option. Mine isn't a 7.


If you hold the volume "down" button and the power button, can you take a screen shot?

This will help Mike, if he can figure it out too.


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> If you hold the volume "down" button and the power button, can you take a screen shot?
> 
> This will help Mike, if he can figure it out too.



My screen shot is the power button and the screen on button at the same time. That's what I did on a previous post.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> If you hold the volume "down" button and the power button, can you take a screen shot?
> 
> This will help Mike, if he can figure it out too.



Yikes- volume and power button- ya mean it has buttons......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

That is what i get


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> That is what i get



Try going to images and maybe it will give you the camera option.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

Nope


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn y'all have rocketed his techno-savvy level 4 decades in 12 posts!! 

He'll be teachin the grandkids things didn't know before too much longer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

This is what I get when I choose upload a file...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

And after i pick the documents....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Everyone's is different. You just gotta toy around with stuff to figure it out....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 27, 2017)

DOn't feel bad @Mike1950 I'm only a middle aged whippersnapper and I am technically challenged as well. Kevin helped me out quite a bit here. I sure miss that grumpy leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

